

Ask HN: Please Review my iPhone App (Use an External Keyboard to Send SMS) - codesink

I've just launched my first iPhone app (NoTap SMS) that lets users type text messages for the iPhone using any connected PC's keyboard.<p>I think that it may be useful to send SMS faster (not where on-the-go) expecially for not-ASCII languages where tapping on the iPhone keyboard is painful (most European/Asian languages).<p>I've sold about 20 copies of the app to date and I'm planning to release a free version in the next few days (users of the free version will be allowed to send at most 10 messages, then they'll need to upgrade).<p>It would be great to have some feedback from other HN'ers.<p>Thanks!<p>&#60;a href="http://www.notap.it"&#62;www.notap.it&#60;/a&#62;
======
adrinavarro
IMHO, I find it useless. Maybe for long messages (splitted, >500chars) in
East-European languages it's a good idea, but not for any Western European
language (English, French, Spanish... yeah, it's maybe a little bit slower to
write but not a pain, at all).

Anyway, the whole process (open the app, write in my computer then copypaste
to the message app) is slow and painful. It would be "better" to have an
associated username (with password) in the computer+in the iPhone. For
example: I open the app, I write in my computer that long-long message, the
app automatically updates (COMET anyone?) and I just tap a "send" button,
which opens the message app with the message already written...

... but in fact, the whole idea is pretty useless, we don't write messages as
we write emails. And for emails, we already have another way to do it :-)

~~~
codesink
Thanks for your feedback!

I agree that the process (open app -> enter code -> send message -> paste) is
a bit cumbersome but still I can't cope with the onscreen keyboard for message
longer then a few chars. I still think that somebody out there feels the same
pain, sale stats will tell us the truth :)

The next release will have a "persistant pairing" flag that will allow users
to skip the "enter code" phase to make the process a bit faster.

Unfortunately opening the app with the message already written is not possible
with the current SDK :(

------
adrinavarro
Clickable link: <http://www.notap.it/>

